# An interesting Wall Engine



## SBWHART (Apr 21, 2010)

Whilst visiting an industrial museum today we came across this interesting wall engine it was hang from a roof girder and was driving a few old machines by line shafting, it was coupled up to air pipes so I guess its a runner.

Its about 24" by 18" in size couldn't see any makers name.







These are the machine it was driving. (not the bike)






This look like an old Drumond lathe.






And her something too drool over Triumph Tiger Cub. I think.






Some more shots of the engine :- interesting how the crank is extended out with that cross head arrangement and slide ways.





















I bet your tempted with this one Tel :big:

Cheers

Stew


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photos Stew, thanks for posting. I agree, this one has Tel's name all over it ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Apr 21, 2010)

> I bet your tempted with this one Tel big laugh



Too right I am Stew, but I gotta resist, gotta resist, gotta resist, gotta .......


----------



## Stan (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice display, but do them a favor and tell them that the segmented belt on the engine doesn't belong there.


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with you on that one Stan

Stew


----------



## Dan Rowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow a return connecting rod engine. The only other application of this type of engine I have seen is early Naval steam ships. The aiming point for a broadside salvo was the water line, so all the main propulsion machinery had to be below that point and very compact.

A full size example of the Naval version is at the US Merchant Marine Academy. http://files.asme.org/ASMEORG/Communities/History/Landmarks/5539.pdf

Dan


----------

